# Anyvape Peokomizer e.g SR253



## WillieRoux (10/9/14)

Anyone tried this glassomizer...

I know the older version can not take the BVC coils, does anyone know if they redesigned it to fit the BVC also?

http://www.anyvape.com/peakomizer

Need some feedback if it's worth getting for mid range vape tank.


----------



## Kuhlkatz (10/9/14)

If you click on the Home button from that screen, there is a popup notification on optimizations done to the unit to use BCC BDC and BVC coils. They will even ship out free parts to agents and distribution customers for older units. 

If someone stocked it locally, they should qualify for the 'upgrades'. 

I've not used or seen it before, but I do like the top filling part and the fact that it uses the Aspire coils. 


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieRoux (10/9/14)

Kuhlkatz said:


> If you click on the Home button from that screen, there is a popup notification on optimizations done to the unit to use BCC BDC and BVC coils. They will even ship out free parts to agents and distribution customers for older units.
> 
> If someone stocked it locally, they should qualify for the 'upgrades'.
> 
> ...


I like...

1.Fill it from the top
2.Use other coils
3.Removable drip tip
4.Mid size tank
5.Airflow control
6.Glass tank

And someone complained about the post in the middle being to flimsy

If it could take the new BVC coils, i would go for it cause my wife uses the mini pro tank 3 and got MT3's lying around plus i'm currently on the nautlis mini.

Undecided ;-(


----------



## Andre (10/9/14)

Great idea imo, but the vape will probably not be as good as the units a coil was made for. Reviews seem to confirm this.


----------

